# The Best Atmos discs to try the format



## sub_crazy (Nov 17, 2007)

I have heard good things about San Andreas as far as the Atmos track, not such good things about the movie itself 

I am new to Atmos so was hoping there were some Bluray's you can suggest which really show off the new format. 

Thanks :T


----------



## vidiot33 (Dec 12, 2013)

One of the best is reputed to be "Gravity." "Everest" is another...

Sent from my iPhone using HTShack


----------



## sub_crazy (Nov 17, 2007)

Awesome, thanks Vid.


----------



## vidiot33 (Dec 12, 2013)

sub_crazy said:


> Awesome, thanks Vid.


You're most welcome. Unlike some others, I'm not willing to buy a movie just for Atmos, but both of these titles (and hopefully many more as time goes on) are worth investing in.

Sent from my iPhone using HTShack


----------



## vidiot33 (Dec 12, 2013)

I would further suggest "Ender's Game" and the newly remastered (with Atmos) version of "The Fifth Element."

Sent from my iPhone using HTShack


----------



## albe (Nov 25, 2015)

Mission Impossible-Rogue Nation has some great moments in Atmos.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

The Martian is great too...this was using the Dolby Surround for Atmos converting of non Atmos movies.


----------

